# New Bridge 10 in Service



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

My latest bridge building project is complete and in service. It is based on the design of the Tyne Bridge (Newcastle-Upon-Tyne, UK), but is similar in principle to the Devil Gate Bridge. The deck is aluminium and the superstructure is PVC.












I have posted a short film on Youtube:


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive David! Your bridge, layout and video are great! 

How did you do the cross bracing for the bridge?


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim

Thankyou for the comments. I make the cross bracing from 15mm square PVC tube which is the machined on my little CNC mill to cut out hundreds if little triangles to form the shape you see on the bridge. It is quite a slow process to machine all four sides for the maximum length of mill travel and then move on, but I am pleased with the result and think it is worth all the time it takes.


Garden Railways carried an article last year on my previous bridge (which used the same materials) and include a section on the machining process.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Great video and exceptional bridge engineering. I enjoyed reading about your Firth or Forth bridge in GR and like this latest application of your CNC technique.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

That is a wonderful bridge. Absolutely amazing work.


----------

